# id. any ideas



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

pristobrycon striolatus??????????


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like one to me. Very nice looking piranha you have there.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Ja said:


> It looks like one to me. Very nice looking piranha you have there.


 thanks just picked him up


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

No idea,but nice Piranha you have~~


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

eigenmanni.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think its eigenmanni also. Not sure, never seen one of that size. Where you pick him up, im also from NEPA if you dont mind me asking ???


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I think its eigenmanni also. Not sure, never seen one of that size. Where you pick him up, im also from NEPA if you dont mind me asking ???


 i got him from george. he had it there for months but was reluctant to put a deffinate species name
on it.(his best guess was p. striolatus) i need to post more pics after work , if you look at the jaw structure from head on it is doubtful thats its a searra. the teeth are almost like denticalus, but not quite


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

here are some close head shots. sorry so crappy ,he is still setteling in


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Any idea of the collection point?

Looks kind of like S. humeralis...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Any idea of the collection point?
> 
> Looks kind of like S. humeralis...


 not sure george wasn't there when i got him and i had intended to e-mail him but i don't know if he would remember as he had him for at least 4 or 5 months that i know of


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i spoke to george this morning he said thats the collection point was peru, so if thats correct it rules out p. striolatus


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

could it be Gibbus?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Big Den said:


> could it be Gibbus?


Definately not.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> could it be Gibbus?


Definately not.








[/quote]







, they are found in the rio araquaia (sp) in Brazil... Frank, what do you think this beauty of a fish is ? I think its eigenamnni but it definately wont be the first time im wrong if its not...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Big Den said:


> could it be Gibbus?


no a chance


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Maybe S. humeralis, if locality is correct.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Maybe S. humeralis, if locality is correct.


 according to george it is correct, forget exactly where he told me but i know it was peru, thats what made me question the id because p.striolatus doesn't live in peru


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like you got it figured out. nice piranha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> according to george it is correct, forget exactly where he told me but i know it was peru, thats what made me question the id because p.striolatus doesn't live in peru


Just because it hasn't been described from there, doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------

